# كتاب تعليمي من شركة كوماتسو عن المعدات الثقيله ..... رووووووووووووعه



## العراق نيو (19 سبتمبر 2009)

كتاب من شركة كوماتسو يشرح اساسيات في هذا المجال من اول العدد والمفكات واستخدامها بشكل صحيح مرورا بالمحرك والكهرباء والهيدروليك وفي الاخر دليل لمستخدم المعدات اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه 




الرابط لتحميل الكتاب

http://www.zshare.net/download/549216079c95176b/


----------



## م/وفاء (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لهذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## salwan (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ولكن كيف يمكن تحميل هذا الكتاب اذا كنت تسكن في العراق يجب ان تعلم ان سرعة النت لا تتجاوز 15 kbps تقبل شكري وهل يمكنك تقسيم الملف
اخوك
م.ســــ العراقي ـــلوان


----------



## العراق نيو (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر المرور الكريم صحيح اخي سلوان هذه اكبر مشكلة وحاولت تجزءته ولكن


----------



## midofm (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## alcoholahmed (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ااشكرك على المشاركة .... ولكن اين باقى الاجزاء ؟
هذا جزء رقم 3 فقط!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohamed-x (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس لكن المفاجئه عند اكتمال التحميل هي عدم وجود باقى الاجزاء 
ارجو اخى تكرمك بتعديل الموضوع او اضافة باقى الاجزاء..


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جهود مشكورة ..لكن لكي تكون مجدية لابد من وجود بقية الأجزاء.. شكرا


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ميه ميه..........................................


----------



## سيد عدوى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كل سنة وانتم طيبيين جميعا ارجومن كم شرح مبسط عن كيفية تنزيل كتاب تعليمى من شركة كوماتسو


----------



## Ahussein (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الملف لا يعمل يتم عمل down load و يظهر بحجم 0.0


----------



## رائد حمدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على قبولكم عضويتي في الملقى وعيدكم مبارك.


----------



## تامر حتاتة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا وياريت باقى الاجزاء


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على الكتاب وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي.
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## sssssssss (21 نوفمبر 2009)

رابط مباشر
http://www.adrive.com/public/de25d0e609ffa6725aac17792b92671235e5d59333ed5ade36639e4ab79134bf.html

الرقم السري
(لاالهالاالله) 
بدون مسافات


----------



## hafiz1 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## handesea (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hafiz1 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخى *​


----------



## سمير شربك (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شركة كوماتسو رائدة في صناعة المحركات وقطع المحركات وجودتها 
ولها سبق في أمور دخول التكنيك والميكاترونيك على صناعة المحركات


----------



## اسامة القاسى (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (25 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل تسلم الايادي


----------



## nac8 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور
جاري التحميل


----------



## البشيرالبشير (25 فبراير 2010)

الشكلا الجزيلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## علي جابر علي جابر (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## hakim3005 (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن حا (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته/ انا اسمي ايمن انا سائق ونش تليسكوبي لو اي حد عاوز يستفسر عن اي حاجه يكلمني


----------



## اسامة القاسى (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## م احمد خلف (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الحبيب*​


----------



## adnan hashim (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسين على عيد (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اين باقي الاجزاء


----------



## starsolitaire (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشكرك على **هذه ** المشاركة ولكن اين باقى الاجزاء ؟
هذا جزء رقم 3 فقط*


----------



## unkown_future (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

